# 2016 Sudwala levy



## itchyfeet

Anybody successful in paying 2016 levy?  Who did you contact?


----------



## MuranoJo

Haven't paid 2016 yet, but here's the contact info. they provided for payment as of this past December:  propertyadmin@oaks.co.za

I used to have a 'real' person's contact info. but seem to have lost it in my personal folders when I switched email providers.

Good luck and let us know if that address works.


----------



## TSTex02

*Sudwala 2016 Levies Paid in 2 Days!*

I just received confirmation from my CC that my 2016 levies have been paid. Last year I had a terrible time getting my 2015 levies paid (seemingly intentional delay tactics, being lied to, etc.) and began losing trading power before they finally handled my request. This year I am delightfully surprised that they have now processed my request for levies payment in 2 days! Spacebanking to my RCI account will follow shortly. Great to see such an improvement in customer service.  Yes, the "propertyadmin" address is the correct one.


----------



## itchyfeet

Did you use the e-mail posted above?


----------



## TSTex02

Yes.   propertyadmin@oaks.co.za. That way one of several customer service reps will pick up your email and work on it. If you would send an email to a specific person, that might possibly add a delay to processing your request. I suspect they have had some personnel changes that might give you unanswered emails.


----------



## itchyfeet

Just received e-mail that they will not accept my 2016 levy until April/May because "the calendar" is not out.  Do you know which rep you worked with?


----------



## TSTex02

*I spoke too soon!*

I used propertyadmin@oaks.co.za, as I have been EMPHATICALLY told to use.

I spoke too soon. VRS very quickly charged my cc for my 2016 levies (2 days) but are now refusing to deposit my week in RCI. I need it deposited by the end of March (early January occupancy) to preserve trading power. VRS/RHS is refusing to deposit my week until the end of April/beginning of May. I guess I was wrong - They have NOT improved their customer service. They have just gotten more deceptive. That will teach me for being optimistic about dealing with VRS. Oh well. Our Sudwala week was very inexpensive to get into and has given us 10 years of decent trades.


----------



## MuranoJo

TSTex02 said:


> I used propertyadmin@oaks.co.za, as I have been EMPHATICALLY told to use.
> 
> I spoke too soon. VRS very quickly charged my cc for my 2016 levies (2 days) but are now refusing to deposit my week in RCI. I need it deposited by the end of March (early January occupancy) to preserve trading power. VRS/RHS is refusing to deposit my week until the end of April/beginning of May. I guess I was wrong - They have NOT improved their customer service. They have just gotten more deceptive. That will teach me for being optimistic about dealing with VRS. Oh well. Our Sudwala week was very inexpensive to get into and has given us 10 years of decent trades.



Huh?  I'm not sure who EMPHATICALLY told you to use that email address, but it worked as far as getting a contact, didn't it?

Have they deposited this early for you before?  Regardless of when I deposit (say 6 mos. or a year ahead), it seems my trade power has never changed.  Your situation my also be due to their school calendars not being out yet.  I don't think they're being deceptive--you probably just need to contact them and ask why you can't deposit 9 mos. ahead of time.


----------



## TSTex02

> Have they deposited this early for you before?  Regardless of when I  deposit (say 6 mos. or a year ahead), it seems my trade power has never  changed.


I have owned this Sudwala shareblock for 8 years. While Niky Watt (RHS) was handling my levy deposits and spacebanking requests, getting my RCI deposit was always done in early April and received full RCI trading power. Now that VRS has taken management responsibility for Sudwala my spacebank request has been blocked until after April, which is less than 9 months before my occupancy week, at a reduced RCI trading power. Consider yourself lucky if your trading power has never been reduced.



> Your situation my also be due to their school calendars not  being out  yet.


This morning I received an email from a specialist at RCI/SA detailing their overly complex and convoluted calendar approval process once the government releases the official school calendar. The South African government has released the 2016 school calendar, apparently several days/weeks ago. Bottom line is VRS will not use the official SA government school calender, but rather waits until several others (both internal and external to VRS) do manual approvals (and possible modifications?) and manually enters the approved/modified school calendar into (several) computer systems before we can get our weeks spacebanked.


----------



## MuranoJo

Can't personally speak as to what they're doing with 2016 deposits since I haven't tried it yet this year, but in the past few years I've filled out a form which gives them my CC # and my request to deposit to RCI.  Using this process with VRS seems to simplify and speed up things.  So I haven't had a problem depositing a year + out in the last few years.  Sounds like things may have changed.  I'll be giving it a try soon, what with the great exchange rate lately.

Hope they can do something about this for you.


----------



## itchyfeet

Finally got my January 2016 week deposited with RCI.  If anyone needs a contact e-mail send me a PM and I'll send the e-mail of the person who finally got this done for me.


----------



## marjeans

They told me I could pay my fees but they are unable to bank until the Calendar is complete.  That was a couple months ago.


----------



## itchyfeet

The calendar is now set and RCI will bank.


----------



## jkb

disregard.  Sorry.


----------

